# Arctic cat wildcat 1000



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys, been looking at side by sides lately and was wondering if anyone has hit some deep mud or skeg yet with the new Arctic Cat, machine looks great but before I think about one was hoping someone else has takin one deep or seen one goin deep yet. I searched but nothing comes up other then the test ride videos.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

You won't for a while, some dealers still don't have them in stock.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no one has one yet that I know of. We have a thread about them though:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11760


----------

